
Machine that keeps lungs alive outside body tested - jacinda
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/08/17/machine-that-keeps-lungs-alive-outside-body-tested/14177099/
======
spiritplumber
[http://wednesdaysheroes.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/10156...](http://wednesdaysheroes.com/wp-
content/uploads/2014/02/1015621-md0510080compv001finaluncompressedhdvdf8.0341-1200.jpg)

